# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: نوشتن متن فارسی در html

## parsiyani

سلام 
من وقتی درون متن فارسی کلمه انگلیسی به کار می برم متن برعکس می شود چکار کنم؟
مانند: به html خوش امدید ------->خوش آمدید html به
باید چکار کنیم این نقص برطرف شود
 :لبخند:   :لبخند:   :لبخند:   :چشمک:

----------


## ali_shmki

شما باید encoding صفحه تون رو به utf-8 تغییر بدهید . برای این کار کد زیر را به تگ head اضافه کنید.
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
موفق باشید

----------


## parsiyani

ممنوم :بوس:

----------


## ali_shmki

> سلام 
> من وقتی درون متن فارسی کلمه انگلیسی به کار می برم متن برعکس می شود چکار کنم؟
> مانند: به html خوش امدید ------->خوش آمدید html به
> باید چکار کنیم این نقص برطرف شود


باید خاصیت dir اون تگی که درونش فارسی مینویسید رو مساوی با rtl قرار بدید.
مثال:


```
<p dir="rtl">به HTML خوش آمدید</p>
```

----------


## parsiyani

سلام علی آقا امکان این رو داره که من از شما در امر html کمک بگیرم ؟
اگر میشه ایمیلتون رو در تاپیک بنویسید
ممنون

----------


## ali_shmki

عليك سلام هر سوالي داريد همين جا مطرح كنيد. اين تالار واسه همين ساخته شده ديگه.

----------


## peyman.esf

من همین کد رو وارد کردم ولی بازم متون فارسی رو بصورت علامت سوال نشون میده چیکارش کنم ؟؟؟ :گریه:

----------


## eidazha

بهترين راه اينكه براي اون div يا span كه قراره داخلش هم متن لاتين و هم فارسي نوشته بشه استايل بديد به اين صورت


```
<span style="direction:rtl">به ماشين در زبان انگليسي car ميگويند </span>
```

----------


## shogheyar

سلام نمیدونم حضور دارید اینجا یا نه؟

بنده کد زیر رو توی فایلم دارم برای فلش پلیر صوتی هست

ولی موقع اجرا متن علی فانی رو درست نشون نمیده؟

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>






<mp3gallery>


<!-------------------------------------------- شروع آلبوم ها ------------------------------------->
 <albums startAlbumNo = "">




 <!------------------------شروع آلبوم شماره 1 -------------------> 
<album id="1">


<author><![CDATA[علي فاني]]></author>
	<!-- داخل کروشه [نام خواننده موزيک هاي آلبوم با کروشه] -->

ممنون

----------


## thinkdiff

دوستان پست ها در این تاپیک یک مقدار به همریخته شد .من یک بار کامل توضیح میدم که حل شه
برای راست چین کردن متن که فارسی و انگلیسی داخلش هست کلا باید diresction نظیم بشه.از طریق html میشه این کد :
<div dir="rtl">
از طریق css میشه این کد :
div{
direction:rtl;
}
که به دلیل مسائل سئو بند ه مورد دوم رو پیشنهاد می کنم.
اما برای پشتیبانی از فارسی و این که علامت سوال نشه باید encoding خود فایلتون utf8 باشه.ساده ترین راه این کار اینه که یک فایل notepad حدید باز کنید و اون رو یک جا save as‌کنید و در زمان save as در پایین encoding رو روی utf8 تنظیم کنید.بعد کد هاتون رو در این فایل قرار بدین و بعد این فایل رو rename کنید به اسم اون فایل اولیه که مشکل داشت.بعد هم فایل قبلی رو پاک کنید.

----------


## viiictor

از دایرکشن و انکدینگ که دوستان فرمودند استفاده کنید
هنگام ذخیره صفحه هم انکودینگ فایل رو روی UTF-8 قرار بدید

----------


## farzadsmc

برای نوشتن کدها از Notepad++ استفاده کنید، امکانات encoding هم دارد.

----------


## refugee

همه گفتن دیگه ... همینا رو رعایت کنید درست میشه .

فقط برا اون دوست علامت سوالمون بگم . اول اینکودینگ رو utf-8 کنید بعد علامت سوال ها رو به متن فارسی برگردانید . درست میشه . نشد کد رو اینجا بذارید .

----------


## leilafrj

> باید خاصیت dir اون تگی که درونش فارسی مینویسید رو مساوی با rtl قرار بدید.
> مثال:
> 
> 
> ```
> <p dir="rtl">به HTML خوش آمدید</p>
> ```


عالی بود. متشکرم

----------

